# Best of 2020!! & Xmas Sale DYSTOPIAN GUITARS — PulseSetter Sounds —



## PulseSetter (Oct 19, 2020)

We are excited to announce that *DYSTOPIAN GUITARS* is out!









*OVERVIEW

*


*TRAILER*






​
This is our most ambitious release to date at PulseSetter Sounds as we aimed to cover most of your cinematic hybrid guitar needs. With 3 years in the making and fashioned from the perspective of working film composers, *Dystopian Guitars* covers a wide range of sounds from _clean and dreamy atmospheres_ to _hellish industrial tones_. 

It includes several so-called *natural solo* and *unnatural solo* instruments; customizable *ensembles* capable of performing multisample instruments together with loops, pulses and sequences; a playable *pulse designer* with several guitar and bass pulses; a collection of acoustic and processed *shimmer instruments *which are various combinations of fast arpeggios and tremolos that will add movement, air, and expression to any kind of score; several organic *pads and ambiences;* guitar *tools and FX*_;_ as well as our most powerful sequencer to date.



*INTRO SALE*
$169 (Normally $199)
Limited time
For* Kontakt 5.7+ FULL*




*CONTENT*​21.32GB of content (16GB compressed)
33 Natural solo instruments
86 Unnatural solo instruments
39 Shimmers
334 Loops
110 Ensembles
101 Pads
30 Tools and FX Instruments
68 Bonus sequences
Pulse designer and pulse performer
Quad note sequencer and arpeggiator
Gate and FX sequencer



Please check our website for a lot more information and more videos:






Dystopian Guitars – PulseSetter-Sounds







pulsesetter-sounds.com




​


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 19, 2020)

Sounds incredible!


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 19, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks guys! Here are some audio demos:


​


----------



## RonOrchComp (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice! I think I am gonna pick this up.

Who is doing the narration? He's very good.


----------



## Satorious (Oct 20, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Who is doing the narration? He's very good.


Sounds like someone trying to emulate the Orchestral Tools guy..?


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey guys, here’s a short video performing with the heavy muted patches. The objective was to be able to play realistic heavy metal passages without having to use an external guitar processor. You can play/record live or you can also use the quad sequencer. It’s a fun patch for jamming too...


​


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 21, 2020)

Sounds really interesting!
A request would be to have an exact date instead of a "Limited time" approximation.
I also checked on your website without success.
Did I just missed it?


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 21, 2020)

Sure thing, the intro offer lasts one month from the release, so the last day would be on Nov 19.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 21, 2020)

Satorious said:


> Sounds like someone trying to emulate the Orchestral Tools guy..?



they have "a guy"?! 

maybe its "the guy" for sample library ads. like that VO guys for trailers back in the day... you know.. "In a world..." 
although maybe the most common voice has to be the samplecast guy.


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 22, 2020)

Here is a preset playthrough of the Ensembles instruments.

The ensembles are complex instruments that by combining loops, multisample guitars, pads, sequences and other elements, let you perform several layers of music at the same time. They are very useful for film composers and let you perform and quickly compose a full scene. They also work as a starting point when writing sketches or building a custom palette.

​
*Fans of prog rock might recognize an example or two


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 23, 2020)

Check out Jorge Porras' new cool demo for Dystopian Guitars. It definitely sounds very Dystopian!

​


----------



## JEPA (Oct 24, 2020)

I have to say that the *Dystopian Guitars* library sounds amazing and is very inspiring!

The sounds brought me directly to this cyberpunk mood and as soon as I received the instrument for the demo I sketched some ideas on the fly (first meeting with the instrument), from which I took three of them for the demo, instr. 3, 4 & 8:


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 26, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I have to say that the *Dystopian Guitars* library sounds amazing and is very inspiring!
> 
> The sounds brought me directly to this cyberpunk mood and as soon as I received the instrument for the demo I sketched some ideas on the fly (first meeting with the instrument), from which I took three of them for the demo, instr. 3, 4 & 8:




hey, very cool!


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 27, 2020)

Here’s a tension example inspired by composers like Cliff Martinez. This shows some of the things you can do using mostly the Pulse Designer. 

All of the sounds are coming from Dystopian Guitars.



​


----------



## cosmeliccardo (Oct 28, 2020)

I love the tones! My absolute favorites are the shimmers, they help bring an organic texture to any cue. I used those several times in a feature documentary I wrote some music for. AmaZing!!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 28, 2020)

PulseSetter said:


> We are excited to announce that *DYSTOPIAN GUITARS* is out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sounds fantastic, wow!


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you guys! We are very glad you are enjoying it.

Here's a new in-depth review from Sample Library Review:

​


----------



## jneebz (Oct 31, 2020)

PulseSetter said:


> Here’s a tension example inspired by composers like Cliff Martinez. This shows some of the things you can do using mostly the Pulse Designer.
> 
> All of the sounds are coming from Dystopian Guitars.
> 
> ...



DANGIT!! This one sold me...sounds really good.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 1, 2020)

How long is the intro price?


----------



## Banquet (Nov 1, 2020)

This sounds great - I don't suppose it has an ebow guitar does it?


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 1, 2020)

Banquet said:


> This sounds great - I don't suppose it has an ebow guitar does it?


Yes, there's an electric ebow guitar and an acoustic ebow guitar. They are under the pads categories.


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 1, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> How long is the intro price?


Intro price lasts until the 19th.


----------



## Banquet (Nov 1, 2020)

PulseSetter said:


> Yes, there's an electric ebow guitar and an acoustic ebow guitar. They are under the pads categories.


That's great - thanks for letting me know - very tempted!!


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 3, 2020)

Quick video with some of the things you can do with the Pulse Designer. Think it as polyphonic playable loops that you can customize. Very useful against tough deadlines!

​


----------



## mefihl (Nov 4, 2020)

"Sorry, There is no license keys available for *Dystopian Guitars*,
Please remove this item or lower the quantity, For now we have 0 License key(s) for this product."

After add ro cart.


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 4, 2020)

mefihl said:


> "Sorry, There is no license keys available for *Dystopian Guitars*,
> Please remove this item or lower the quantity, For now we have 0 License key(s) for this product."
> 
> After add ro cart.


Thank you Mefihl. Licenses have been replenished now so you are good to go.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 6, 2020)

I was hoping to hold out for some BF deals, but this just sounds too good to not support. Purchased!


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 9, 2020)

Here's a preset playthrough of some of the solo instruments. We divided them into 2 categories: Natural and Unnatural.
We also added some sequences and arpeggios to give you more ideas of what you can do with them.

​


----------



## Dominiko (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m very very impressed with this library!
Wasn’t really expecting something so broad. I don’t think I’ve seen anything like this or as good out there? Nice work Pulsesetter!!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 12, 2020)

Dominiko said:


> I’m very very impressed with this library!
> Wasn’t really expecting something so broad. I don’t think I’ve seen anything like this or as good out there? Nice work Pulsesetter!!



Did you get it?


----------



## Dominiko (Nov 12, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Did you get it?


Yes. Really happy so far! My only critic is that the controls are too small. Besides that it’s a pretty incredible lib.


----------



## Banquet (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought this tonight and it finished downloading in time to get 30 minutes to play before I went to bed. Sounds awesome and I'm really happy to have it. Very comprehensive and looking forward to digging in deeper tomorrow.


----------



## Banquet (Nov 14, 2020)

What's the mod wheel doing on patches where there's no second instrument? The manual says it crossfades, but with no other instrument it seems to be adding distortion or saturation? Is there a way to control that?


----------



## Beans (Nov 14, 2020)

Happy I checked here! Some of the sounds in the demos are exactly what I need for a project I started last night.


----------



## Angora (Nov 15, 2020)

Impossible for me to buy Dystopian guitar, when I want to register my credit card number, the number 3 can't register in their form, all the other numbers work but not this one and it's not my keyboard which is broken my number 3 works everywhere else,
I tried to contact support to tell them about this but their support page doesn't work for me either... I'm the only one with this problem? I'd like to fix this problem before the end of the intro promotion.


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 15, 2020)

Banquet said:


> What's the mod wheel doing on patches where there's no second instrument? The manual says it crossfades, but with no other instrument it seems to be adding distortion or saturation? Is there a way to control that?



Hi Banquet


The instruments that are not crossfade have a combination of saturation, filter and reverb to enhance the sounds. 
These are hardwired to the macro/big knob and are on the back end only. 

Under the big knob to the left there is a rectangle that says "Midi cc1", if you click and move up you can change the midi assignment to a difference cc numbers.


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 15, 2020)

Angora said:


> Impossible for me to buy Dystopian guitar, when I want to register my credit card number, the number 3 can't register in their form, all the other numbers work but not this one and it's not my keyboard which is broken my number 3 works everywhere else,
> I tried to contact support to tell them about this but their support page doesn't work for me either... I'm the only one with this problem? I'd like to fix this problem before the end of the intro promotion.




We could not recreate this issue and the numbers worked correctly. The credit card form is part of Square payment systems and not part of the website. Paypal also accepts credit cards which maybe will help. 
Maybe it is a browser specific issue? 
Let us know if the issue still persist and we will try alternative troubleshooting methods. 
thanks


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 17, 2020)

*Two* more days left for the introductory discount!​
Besides all the existing categories of instruments we also included lots of tools. This alone could've a been a hybrid guitar tools library by itself. There are infinite raisers/downers, hits, distortion machine where you can control de feedback, chords, etc. The feedback tool alone is really useful to control the tension on a scene by using the mod wheel.

Here's a quick patch walkthrough of the tools:

​


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks for providing all these walkthroughs and examples! I'm glad I picked it up!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

@PulseSetter you don't plan to keep the introprice until BF I assume? 

(stressfull times for media composers wallets lol)


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 19, 2020)

Glad they helped!



Beans said:


> Thanks for providing all these walkthroughs and examples! I'm glad I picked it up!


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 19, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> @PulseSetter you don't plan to keep the introprice until BF I assume?
> 
> (stressfull times for media composers wallets lol)


We are thinking about it


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 24, 2020)

We are extending our intro offer through Thanksgiving and Black Friday 

Plus check our others discounts (up to 70%!).


----------



## PulseSetter (Dec 23, 2020)

We are extremely happy we got voted best of 2020 gtr sample library. Thanks everyone who voted. And grateful it became so popular


----------

